# FR: venir de + infinitif - temps et modes possibles



## Erys

Hi

I've seen the phrase 'venir de' meaning 'just' in the sense of 'je viens d'arriver' meaning 'I just arrived', but only in the present and imperfect tenses. Is it possible to put it in the other tenses, and where do you use which one? Er, I hope that's clear...

Thanks!

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads have been merged to create this one.


----------



## Whodunit

I think you mean constructions like the following:

"Je venais d'arriver" --> I was just arriving.
"J'était venu d'arriver" --> I had just arrived.

I had just taken my exam, before I celebrated my 18th birthday.
Je venais d'écrire l'examen, avant que j'aie célébré mon 18e anniversaire.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tabac

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I think you mean constructions like the following:
> 
> "Je venais d'arriver" --> I was just arriving. I would translate this as "I had just arrived". "I was just arriving" - "_J'étais en train d'arriver"._
> "J'était venu d'arriver" --> I had just arrived. I've never come across this construction.
> 
> I had just taken my exam, before I celebrated my 18th birthday.
> Je venais d'écrire l'examen, avant que j'aie célébré mon 18e anniversaire.
> avant *de célébrer* mon
> (no need for subjunctive here, as the subject hasn't changed)
> 
> 
> Hope that helps.


I'm not francophone, but I have dealt closely with the French language for nearly 40 years.


----------



## OlivierG

I agree with Tabac. 
The only tenses you can use are present (je viens d'arriver) and imperfect (je venais d'arriver)
In some rare cases, you could find présent du conditionnel (je viendrais d'arriver, et tout le monde me dirait bonjour) or présent du subjonctif (Bien que je vienne d'arriver à résoudre cette équation, tout n'est pas résolu).


----------



## Whodunit

OlivierG said:
			
		

> I agree with Tabac.



Did he say anything before?   



> The only tenses you can use are present (je viens d'arriver) and imperfect (je venais d'arriver)
> In some rare cases, you could find présent du conditionnel (je viendrais d'arriver, et tout le monde me dirait bonjour) or présent du subjonctif (Bien que je vienne d'arriver à résoudre cette équation, tout n'est pas résolu).



I can't use it in the pluperfect?


----------



## LV4-26

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I can't use it in the pluperfect?


This is how it normally goes :
Je viens d'arriver ----> I have just arrived
Je venais d'arriver ----> I had just arrived

What would _j'étais venu d'arriver*_ translate ? _I had had just arrived* ?_

I don't think you need any more tenses with this expression. 
Olivier's example with the conditionnel présent makes me think of children playing, imagining a story before acting it.
_On dirait que je viendrais d'arriver et que tout le monde me dirait bonjour_



> Bien que je vienne d'arriver à résoudre cette équation, tout n'est pas résolu


Possible. But I don't think I would leave this sentence as it is. I would feel the need to change it into something like
_Même si je viens d'arriver......._


----------



## Gil

Le train viendra de partir quand tu arriveras à la gare.  Pas la peine d'y aller.

Ça choque?


----------



## Agnès E.

Absolument pas ! Dans la mesure où la première action précède la seconde, tout va bien !


----------



## Cath.S.

Récapitulons :
*INDICATIF*
*présent* je viens d'arriver, souhaitez-moi la bienvenue ! 
*passé simple* je vins d'arriver
*passé composé* je suis venu d'arriver
*imparfait* je venais à peine d'arriver et déjà tous étaient à mes pieds.
*plus-que-parfait* j'étais venu d'arriver
*passé antérieur* je fus venu d'arriver
*futur simple* je viendrai tout juste d'arriver, je serai fatigué.
*futur antérieur* je serai venu d'arriver

*SUBJONCTIF* (que Dieu me vienne en aide - à défaut, un autre membre du forum fera l'affaire )
*présent* il suffit que je vienne d'arriver chez moi pour que le téléphone se mette à sonner.
*passé* que je sois venu d'arriver
*imparfait il* suffisait que je vinsse d'arriver chez moi pour que le téléphone se mît à sonner
*plus-que-parfait* que je fusse venu

*CONDITIONNEL*
*présent* Je viendrais d'arriver et toi, tu ne me regarderais même pas, d'accord (répétition d'une scène au théâtre)
*passé 1ère forme* je serais venu d'arriver
*passé 2ème forme* je fusse venu d'arriver

*IMPERATIF*
*présent *viens d'arriver ! est techniquement possible, pas un temps très utile
*passé* sois venu d'arriver est à la fois incorrect et inutile. 

On pourrait résumer tout ça en une phrase  : *en l'absence d'auxilliaire, la conjugaison est possible. *

*« Mais, M'dame, au passé simple il n'y a même pas d'auxilliaire ! *
*--C'est vrai. La règle était presque parfaite... » *


----------



## LandSurveyor

Salut tout le monde!

J'ai beaucoup de difficulté avec les expressions en français pour dire "to just have done something", par exemple, "I just arrived" = "Je viens d'arriver".  Est-ce qu'il y a quelqu'un qui peut me donner une explication de la construction et la conjugaison de cette expression?  Par exemple, si je veux l'utiliser avec le passé tel que "I just heard about the party", est-ce que je devrais conjuguer "venir" ou seulement "entendre parler"?  J'ai l'impression que je devrais conjuguer "entendre parler" afin de correspondre à "heard" en anglais, mais je n'ai aucune idée comment de le faire.

Donc, mon essai:

Je venais d'entendre parler de la fête. 
Ou peut-être c'est simplement "Je viens d'entendre parler de la fête".  Juste pour un autre exemple, comment dit-on "When she called me I had just arrived"?  Mon essai:

Quand elle m'a appelé je suis venu d'arriver. 
Merci d'avance


----------



## b1947420

As I understand it, the construction venir de + infinitive is used in the present and imperfect.

I think that "Je venais d'entendre parler de la fête" is correct to mean "I just heard about/of the party"

I am less sure about "Quand elle m'a appelé je suis d'arriver" although I can't see why it should not be correct also.

Hope this helps, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## marget

LandSurveyor said:


> Quand elle m'a appelé je suis venu d'arriver.


I think you need to use "je venais d'arriver".  I believe that venir de + infinitive can only be used with venir in the present and the imperfect.


----------



## eddiemel7778

Hi there! I didn't understand the verb venir in the following sentence. Can anyone help me, please?

Ex: Je viens de recontrer un ami au centre cet après-midi. Does it mean? I come to meet my friend downtown this afternoon. it doesn't make sence to me!

Thanks heaps.


----------



## Maître Capello

It's the close past: _venir de _+ <infinitive> = _just +_ <present perfect>, e.g.:

_Je viens de rencontrer un ami = I've just met a friend._


----------



## berndf

Grammer books don't recognize it as a tense but you might well interpret it as one: as a very recent past.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

Venir de + infinitive = to have just done something.

Je viens de lire ce livre =  I've just read this book.


----------



## tilt

In the same way, you may come across _aller + infinitive_ (no preposition here), which is used to say the close future: _je vais rencontrer un ami_ = I'm going to meet a friend.


----------



## cmsiervicul

In beginning to intermediate French, one learns about the "venir de" + infinitive constructions to say things like "je viens de finir mes devoirs" (I have just finished my homework).  But that's about as far my instruction has gone.  So I was wondering, are there any limits to acceptable forms of "venir" in this construction?  If so, what are they?  For example, could it make sense to use venir in the passé composé or plus-que-parfait?  What would the meaning of such a construction be?


----------



## Rallino

I think, using "venir de" in passé composé would do the same effect if you used "to be going to" in future, like: "I will go to ask him" instead of "I'm going to ask him" The meaning changes a bit I guess.


----------



## Outsider

cmsiervicul said:


> In beginning to intermediate French, one learns about the "venir de" + infinitive constructions to say things like "je viens de finir mes devoirs" (I have just finished my homework).  But that's about as far my instruction has gone.  So I was wondering, are there any limits to acceptable forms of "venir" in this construction?  If so, what are they?  For example, could it make sense to use venir in the passé composé or plus-que-parfait?  What would the meaning of such a construction be?


I don't think it's possible. Normally, this construction is used in the present tense or in the imperfect:

Je viens de finir mes devoirs.
Je venais de finir mes devoirs.​


----------



## Mauricet

Not these two, but the imparfait yes : _Je venais de lui faire un courriel quand il sonna à la porte._ I have doubts for the future: _Je viendrai de préparer le café et à cet instant précis elle sonnera à la porte_ (maybe a day dream)_._ Not common anyway. With the subjonctif it seems OK : _Il se pourrait que je vienne de lui faire un courriel quand il va sonner à la porte_. And the purist's version (concordance des temps, imparfait du subjonctif) : _Il aurait pu se faire que je vinsse de lui faire un courriel quand il sonna à la porte._


----------



## patm718

I know the plus-que-parfait is formed with avoir (or être) as such j'avais, tu avias, il avait, etc. However, my question is whether or not this can be combined with the immediate past formation of venir+de.

Par example, puis-je dire:

Il avait venir de partir.

ou:

Il avait vient de partir.

Les phrases apparaissent étranges, mais je ne suis pas sur.

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## L'Inconnu

What are you trying to say in English? If I wanted to say:

"He had just left"

I would say:

"Il venait de partir"


----------



## patm718

Ah, I'm sorry. I became confused trying to form this sentence in my head because I felt drawn towards the plus-que-parfait.  

Even still, if you don't mind me asking, how would this be formed if introduced with a "Quand..." clause?

such as:

Quand j'ai arrivé, ...? (can I use the plus-que-parfait to express that "he had just left" here?)

This might be a better phrase: When I arrived, he had just left.

Sorry if this is confusing to you. I'm still learning all this and there is a lot that I am trying to make sense of.

I think I understand everything now. To answer my own original question: No, I cannot combine the plus-que-parfait with the venir+de construction. _I can, _however, to express something that had _just happened in past time, _use the imparfait with venir+de construction.

I suppose this also applies with aller+infinitive for future events? So I can express things that _are going to happen from a future time_ using the future tense plus the future?

Thanks for sticking with me.


----------



## jann

> To answer my own original question: No, I cannot combine the plus-que-parfait with the venir+de construction. _I can, _however, to express something that had _just happened in past time, _use the imparfait with venir+de construction.


 Precisely.



> So I can express things that _are going to happen from a future time_ using the future tense plus the future?


Are you thinking of something like the following?

He will have just left.
_Il viendra de partir._ 

I can't identify anything grammatically wrong with it, but we just don't really say this.  I can't say why, but it doesn't sound right.  Instead we might say something like _Il sera à peine parti _(He will hardly have left) or _Il sera tout juste parti_ (He will have left just then).

I've merged your thread into an existing question on a similar topic, so you might want to go back and look through some of the preceding posts. 

Jann
member and moderator


----------



## mykstor

Il me semble que la question originelle reste toujours sans une réponse satisfaisante (C'est déjà l'année 2011...)

Je voudrais bien savoir si-t-on peut dire:

"J'étais venu de racchrocher d'une conversation avec un ami dans laquelle l'on avait bavardé [ou: l'on bavardait???] un peu de  l'acteur Tom Cruise, quand tout à coup j'ai aperçu sa visage à la télé."
??
[…]

D'avance, Merci ..
mike in los angeles

En autre, si je voudrais exprimer qu'une action avait precédé tous cela, est-qu-il serrait juste à dire:

"Mais, un instant auparavant tous cela, j'ai été venu de recevoir la nouvelle que ma mère avait été toué dans en accident de voiture."


----------



## tilt

_J'étais venu de_, ou _j'ai été venu de_, ne sont pas corrects.
Quand _venir _est utilisé comme auxiliaire modal, qu'il indique seulement la proximité dans le passé, on ne peut le conjuguer qu'à des temps simples, et encore, pas tous. Je n'imagine que l'imparfait (_je venais de_), le présent (_je viens de_), le futur (_je viendrai de_).

Quant à tes autres questions, désolé, mais les règles des forums WR demandent de n'en traiter qu'une par fil. N'hésite pas à les poser dans d'autres fils !


----------

